# Rashard Lewis set to sign with the MAVS



## Shadows

"Dallas - As Seattle reports say the Sonics are expanding their list of possible replacements for him, the Rashard Lewis to Dallas rumors are growing. Rumors out of Dallas are stating that a local real estate agent has been contacted to begin a search in Dallas for a home in the $500,000 price range for a currently based Seattle professional athlete, with input on suitable locations being provided by a Dallas pro sports franchise, and that Lewis is due in Dallas tomorrow to announce his decision to join the Mavericks."

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_1154.shtml 

I just heard on Radio that the deal appears to be very close to being finalized.....


----------



## aquaitious

The mavs are taking everyone. Well I wish the good luck next season. I heard that the Sonics have just given up on him. They don't even want to negotiate.


----------



## harper time

Jeez, the Mavs have tons of talent. If Shard signs, they will be awesome!!!!


----------



## Shadows

Nash
Finley
Lewis
Nowitzki
Lafrentz
Van Exel

can be considered an all-star team.


----------



## Tri_N

R. Lewis is a freaking idiot... Man, insted of 7 mil per year he's settling for the 4.5 mil and not to mention being on the bench... If I were him, I would seek some counseling help immediately and fired his agent pronto... If he thinks he can beat Nowinski and Finly for mins then he got to be smoking some serious stack over there... Not only will his value dimished but so is his commanding money... What kind of stat does he think he's going to put up if he received 15 mins per game? LMAO... <strike>Another idiot out of the ghetto...</strike>


----------



## Hollis

Blazers.....deja vu...


----------



## shroombal

damn... he should sign for the minimum wit the wiz, or work out a sign a trade. The wiz could use Kwame brown as the trade bait.

Then we could put shard at PF


----------



## "Matt!"

The Wiz will not use Kwame Brown as trade bait. 

Do you think Michael Jordan would allow the public to view him as wrong for drafting Brown instead of Curry or Chandler or Gasol?


----------



## shroombal

Dude, kwame is great trade bait... everyone knows he imporved over the summer... he may be somewhat behind a gasol... but he'll be there. Hopefully.
but if we can use him to get sumone good, i say we do it.


----------



## CT

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> Blazers.....deja vu...


The Blazers stacked themselves with players way past their prime.

I would consider the Mavs similar to this year's Team USA at the WBC tournaments. Waaaay too much talent...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> not to mention being on the bench


Who's going to start in front of him? Adrian Griffin?:laugh: 

No doubt he'll start, but taking this deal is plain stupid.


----------



## hogey11

expect a starting lineup like this:

PG - Nash
SG - Finley
SF - Lewis
PF - Nowitski
C - Lafrentz

Key reserves: Nick Van exel and co.

i say they give everyone a solid run at the title


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> expect a starting lineup like this:
> 
> PG - Nash
> SG - Finley
> SF - Lewis
> PF - Nowitski
> C - Lafrentz
> 
> Key reserves: Nick Van exel and co.
> 
> i say they give everyone a solid run at the title


"IF" they play both ends of the floor as a team, they could challenge for the western conference title.


----------



## Tri_N

Unfortunately, this team is all offense and no D... You know what's more horrible is that they got Don Nelson as a coach who I think is just overrated. If he's as good as he's hyped to be, he would get the Mavs to play D and challenged for the Finals spot right now... Talent can only take you so far but it is the X and O that take you to the promise land.


----------



## LakerMania

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> Dude, kwame is great trade bait... everyone knows he imporved over the summer... he may be somewhat behind a gasol... but he'll be there. Hopefully.
> but if we can use him to get sumone good, i say we do it.


He may be somewhat behind Gasol? Dude, he's on the other side of the country cruising up I-10 with a tricycle. 

Will he ever be as good as Gasol is right now?


----------



## RollWithEm

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> Dude, kwame is great trade bait... everyone knows he imporved over the summer... he may be somewhat behind a gasol... but he'll be there. Hopefully.
> but if we can use him to get sumone good, i say we do it.


The Wizards might be starting him by the time playoffs role around! That's who can use Kwame!


----------



## tinygiant

In terms of development, this might not be a great move for Lewis. There's no question he would get a lot more touches in Seattle as the second option on the team instead of the 4th in Dallas. However, I think he'll still get a lot of time (starters minutes) at the small forward spot, with Nowitzki being basically a full time power forward.
A lot of guys make decisions like this near the end of their careers to try to play for a winner before they go out. I think he's just making this move early. I don't think he should necessarily be called stupid for it. It's pretty clear that Dallas' future is looking up and Seattle's is not. Maybe he's just getting off a sinking ship realizing that he can't be a goto guy to lead a team once Payton is gone.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> expect a starting lineup like this:
> 
> PG - Nash
> SG - Finley
> SF - Lewis
> PF - Nowitski
> C - Lafrentz
> 
> Key reserves: Nick Van exel and co.
> 
> i say they give everyone a solid run at the title


That lineup sounds insane. Insanely good...

-Petey


----------



## ozcoltsfan

That is too good a lineup ... the Lakers have no hope


----------



## robyg1974

*If Lewis comes to town, does that mean that Finley will LEAVE town?*



> Originally posted by <b>ozcoltsfan</b>!
> That is too good a lineup ... the Lakers have no hope


Give me a break. The Mavs have no answer for Shaq WITH or WITHOUT Rashard Lewis. They don't have an answer for Duncan, either.

I think that, if Lewis really IS coming to town, Mark Cuban will try to trade Michael Finley for some legit frontcourt help. All Nick Van Exel can fetch you is Kurt Thomas, and Kurt Thomas isn't the missing piece of the championship puzzle, Kurt Thomas doesn't do you any good against Shaq and Duncan!

Those of you who think that this team has "too much talent"? PLEASE.

The reason why this deal makes some sense for Lewis is that, when this three-year deal is over, he'll still be VERY YOUNG, he'll be 26. He'll be able to get his max deal, but it'll be three years down the road.

I can see him becoming the Mavs' #2 scoring option sooner than you guys might think, actually. Maybe by the end of next season. This guy is really good, fellas, and he's a great fit in Big D.

So yeah, I think that those Finley rumors will start flying again any second now. How can Cuban get a big guy in exchange for Finley? There are PLENTY of teams out there with serious payroll problems, teams that are stuck with a ton of unwanted longterm contracts, or at least ONE really unwanted longterm contract! If Cuban would take some unwanted longterm salaries off somebody's hands, and ESPECIALLY if he could prevent a team from getting hit with the luxury tax next year, he could get his big man. Here are some possibilities:

1) Finley and Avery Johnson (two more years left on his deal) to the Hawks; Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Alan Henderson (THREE more years left on HIS deal) to the Mavs. Hawks trim $2.5 mil off their 2002-03 payroll, which MIGHT get them out of luxury tax territory. Finley gives them their solution at SG. Maybe they can somehow trade for a PF replacement?

2) Finley and Avery Johnson to the Pacers; Brad Miller, Austin Croshere, and Ron Mercer to the Mavs. Pacers trim $1.8 mil off their 2002-03 payroll and FINALLY unload the contract of Croshere. Brad Miller is a CENTER, which means he'll get a LOT OF MONEY next summer. Do the Pacers REALLY want to give this guy, say, 6 years $50 million? BRAD MILLER?

3) Finley to the Trailblazers; Dale Davis and Bonzi Wells (sign-and-trade) to the Mavs. Finley gives the Blazers a real pro, someone who can team with Rasheed and give this team a legit 1-2 scoring punch. Bonzi Wells replaces Finley at SG in Dallas (Wells is several years younger), and Davis gives the team a legit veteran rebounder/defender. Money is an issue for neither team, of course.

That Mavs-Pacers deal really makes a lot of sense. It gives the Pacers way more flexibility next summer--Croshere's and Mercer's contracts are really hurting that team. Finley could move back over to SF for Indiana but could also obviously back Reggie up at SG, Artest could get re-signed to back Finley up at SF, Al Harrington could play either F position, Jermaine O'Neal might have to play more center than he would like, Jeff Foster would get increased minutes, as well. The team would be in need of a C, I guess, but hell, who ISN'T in need of a center? Maybe they could trade Jonathan Bender for a C next summer in a sign-and-trade? I think that, if you can dump Croshere's godawful contract AND add a terrific star veteran like Michael Finley, you do it.

And we all know that Brad Miller actually LIKES playing against Shaq. Miller would start at C, LaFrentz at PF, Nowitzki at SF (talk about a huge frontline all of a sudden). I'm not sure what the Mavs do about the SG situation--maybe trade for Eddie Jones? Nick Van Exel for Eddie Jones somehow? Maybe in a three-way with the Knicks? Van Exel to the Knicks, Jones to the Mavs, and Kurt Thomas, Frank Williams, and Charlie Ward to the Heat? [It works on RealGM, believe it or not!]

OR the Mavs could trade Van Exel to the Grizz in exchange for the unwanted longterm contracts of Jason Williams (who could back Nash up at PG) and Michael Dickerson (who would replace Finley at SG)?

IF Lewis signs with Dallas tomorrow, and IF the Mavs pull off that deal with the Pacers AND the three-way with the Heat and Knicks, here's what they'll look like:

Starting lineup

PG Steve Nash (36 minutes/game)
SG Eddie Jones (32 minutes/game)
SF Dirk Nowitzki (40 minutes/game)
PF Raef LaFrentz (32 minutes/game)
C Brad Miller (28 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Rashard Lewis (32 minutes/game), Ron Mercer (16 minutes/game), Eduardo Najera (12 minutes/game), a backup PG, acquired via a Wang Zhi Zhi sign-and-trade (12 minutes/game)

OR let's say that, instead of pulling that three-way with the Heat and Knicks, the Mavs pull that trade with Memphis, THEN the Mavs will look like THIS:

Starting lineup

PG Steve Nash (32 minutes/game)
SG Michael Dickerson (32 minutes/game)
SF Dirk Nowitzki (40 minutes/game)
PF Raef LaFrentz (32 minutes/game)
C Brad Miller (28 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Rashard Lewis (32 minutes/game), Ron Mercer (16 minutes/game), Jason Williams (16 minutes/game), Eduardo Najera (12 minutes/game)

ALSO! If Rashard Lewis IS signing with Dallas tomorrow, look for Gary Payton to get traded sometime over the next week or so. I've been screaming about a Payton-to-Detroit trade for several weeks now, and it's starting to look like what's going to happen (but ONLY if Payton agrees to a contract extension with the Pistons beforehand). I mean, Stackhouse gets traded for Rip Hamilton, everybody is baffled, then two days later, Rashard Lewis signs with Dallas? Is it just me, or is there a connection here?

ONE MORE THING! If Lewis AND Payton leave Seattle, jesus, HOW MUCH will the Sonics SUCK this season? A lot, or a WHOLE lot?


----------



## shroombal

Oh... so now ur going from a Michael Finley who can shoot and drive... to brad miller? Oh yea... brad miller can stop shaq...


----------



## robyg1974

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> Oh... so now ur going from a Michael Finley who can shoot and drive... to brad miller? Oh yea... brad miller can stop shaq...


Obviously Finley is the better player, but the key to beating the Lakers or Spurs is to stop Shaq and Duncan. And Brad Miller obviously does a better job of that than Michael Finley. The Mavs can shoot and drive, with or without Finley. The addition of Rashard Lewis appears to make Finley expendable, don't you think?


----------



## shroombal

no...

cuz Finley is one of those guyz who can run the court, drain the the three and sumtime make his own shot.

I think Lafrentz and Nowitzki inside will be able to slow down shaq. 

The Mavs are all about energy. If you look at their lineup rite now... all of them are good shooters who can run the floor. If cuban wanted a good center then why did he resign Lafrentz for so much. The Mavs will be able to run down on the break and find the open guy while the defense tries to setup. And if they find the open guy... hopefully they'll drain the shot.

I don't exactly think Brad Miller can shoot as well as Lafrentz.... so miller will have to bang wit shaq, or outrun him on the court. Lafrentz doesn't have to bang.... lafrentz can shoot, and get rebounds and put backs...


----------



## MightyReds2020

I also think that Finley will become expandable if Lewis signs with Mavs. Lewis can play shooting guard because he has all the quickness and skills. Actually, he looked like a shooting guard in a small forward's body until last year when he started to crash the board a little. 

But the trade with Pacers doesn't really make sense to me. To my knowledge the Pacers don't really care if they'll get under or over the luxury tax or not, they want to win. Brad Miller has more value than most people think. After all, a 7-feet guy with skills doesn't come along that often eventhough he isn't really a center. Pacers have high hopes on Miller and he works really well with Jermaine O'Neal. He has some athleticsm for player his size and he can use his body effetively, so I think a 6-year, $50 millions contract is what he deserves. The most important thing is, I think Miller is a very good fit in Isiah Thomas' offensive philosophy, where he demands all 5 guys on the court to do a little bit of everything, and Miller certainly has that kind of ability. Unless Thomas steps down, I don't see Pacers trading Miller in near future unless he wants 7-year, $100 millions.


----------



## Killuminati

Man thats alot of offensive talent collected if they sign Shard. Dallas still has no D however so unless they're gonna get a big man they'll have to rely on just plain outscoring the opponent just like they did last year. They might win their division but Sac and LA still have the better overall teams.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: If Lewis comes to town, does that mean that Finley will LEAVE town?*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 1) Finley and Avery Johnson (two more years left on his deal) to the Hawks; Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Alan Henderson (THREE more years left on HIS deal) to the Mavs. Hawks trim $2.5 mil off their 2002-03 payroll, which MIGHT get them out of luxury tax territory. Finley gives them their solution at SG. Maybe they can somehow trade for a PF replacement?
> 
> 2) Finley and Avery Johnson to the Pacers; Brad Miller, Austin Croshere, and Ron Mercer to the Mavs. Pacers trim $1.8 mil off their 2002-03 payroll and FINALLY unload the contract of Croshere. Brad Miller is a CENTER, which means he'll get a LOT OF MONEY next summer. Do the Pacers REALLY want to give this guy, say, 6 years $50 million? BRAD MILLER?
> 
> 3) Finley to the Trailblazers; Dale Davis and Bonzi Wells (sign-and-trade) to the Mavs. Finley gives the Blazers a real pro, someone who can team with Rasheed and give this team a legit 1-2 scoring punch. Bonzi Wells replaces Finley at SG in Dallas (Wells is several years younger), and Davis gives the team a legit veteran rebounder/defender. Money is an issue for neither team, of course.


1) the hawks would want a little more say Griffin and a future first but then Mohammed would start for the hawks and they got a good team

2) no way i like getting Johnson as a vet for Tins but i think Mercer could almost be at Finley's level if he started and then to throw in Brad Miller ur crazy. plus Finley wouldn't startt either cuz Thomas would start Reggie.

3) to get that to go through the Mavs need to throw in Bradley and Sekularac and 2 seconds but it might then work


----------



## shroombal

last time i checked... shard and nowitzki were pretty sharp defensively.

The only reason they get beat is they run the floor and take alot of jump shots, so dat could lead to diserray in setting up the defense when they set it up. So if the oppoenent can stop the mavs one end, they'll have to get up the court and find the open guy.


----------



## shroombal

The NBA is now about strength and quickness. If shard gets in the gym, and puts on a few pounds, he'll turn out to be better... cuz he's already got sum speed...


And here's why the Mavs are a great contender...

They have strenght and quickness. If we analyze players today... all the good ones either have strength or quickness or the combo of both. That's why guyz like Wang haven't succeeded. He's not that fast, or strong... Shawn Bradley too... But they have Dirk Nowitzki who can do everything... Finley, he;s just beast and buffed up... and will be monster to handle if he's in the post or the perimeter. Nash...this guy is pretty fast, now AI fast, but pretty fast. And he has the ability to turn on the brakes and hit a pull up three... As you can see, we have readily jumped from skill to athleticism...when we judge players. And I just think the Mavs have the athelticisim to be able to run over the older teams like the spurs.

That's why they have to push each other... and lift weights to make themselves better, and stronger. Thats why MJ is so good... He's sculpted and physically ready at the beginning of the season to take on 82 games factoring out injuries. No wonder guyz like Wang, Popeye Jones, and Steve Kerr don't blossom and become stars. Forget skill, u kno they can all shooot, compare a guy like Popeye Jones's phsyical presence to Webber's, and u'll see the difference. I think they both can hit the open shot, but webber has the advantage inside, cuz he has the strength and quickness to grab rebounds, and put in easy shots....

So there you have it... I'm not the best organized writer so...


----------



## robyg1974

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> ...but i think Mercer could almost be at Finley's level if he started ...


DUDE! What in the hell are you TALKING ABOUT? Settle down, Beavis! Not even Ron Mercer HIMSELF thinks that he can hold Michael Finley's jock!

C'mon, fellas. It's great to root for your team and all, but dear lord, be reasonable.


----------



## Vdog

who was it that said "last time i checked, shard and nowitzki are pretty sharp defensively"?!?!

good lord. you've got it all wrong, shroombal. nowitzki's ONLY weakness at this point is his D, and rashard lewis has never gotten props for his D. if anything he's slightly below average. this is my big problem, actually, with all of the talk that's going on here.

among the current 5 dallas starters:
Nash
Finley
Lewis
Nowitzki
Lafrentz

who's the best defender? Finley.

lewis isn't going to REPLACE Finley at shooting guard by any means, even if they trade Finley. you all forget, the two most commonly cited deficiencies of lewis are his inability to create his own shot (read: no handles) and mediocre defense. if he can't create his own shot at SF, how the heck do you expect to do it at SG, much less guard all of the kobes, vinces, or even sprewells and terrys around the league? sorry.

the mavs need more D, not more O, and lewis doesn't provide that. in fact, if i were the mavs, i would wait until around midseason or whenever newly signed players are eligible to be traded, and trade LEWIS (along with, say, Van Exel) for an all-star caliber big man.

i think this is a great idea, actually. neither lewis nor van exel fits into the mavs' long-term plans (possibly lewis...but i think finley is a better player in most respects...lewis' improvement curve has plateaued a bit). what kind of an all-star big do you think lewis and van exel could haul in?

or do you think lewis and lafrentz could attract a jermaine o'neal??


----------



## shroombal

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> 
> DUDE! What in the hell are you TALKING ABOUT? Settle down, Beavis! Not even Ron Mercer HIMSELF thinks that he can hold Michael Finley's jock!
> 
> C'mon, fellas. It's great to root for your team and all, but dear lord, be reasonable.


They ain't my team...


----------



## RollWithEm

> Originally posted by <b>Vdog</b>!
> or do you think lewis and lafrentz could attract a jermaine o'neal??


Wouldn't that be nice for the Mavs??? Get them to throw in Artest and Dalls throw in Van Exel and both teams would be much better!


----------



## Vdog

rollwithem, i agree, that would be a pretty sweet trade. they'd have to wait until o'neal's contract expires (it's a 4-year, $24mil deal at the moment...is that a deal or is that a deal?) and he gets the max. unless the pacers throw in croshere's bad contract.

OK, i have a question. is it a foregone conclusion that lewis is going to sign with the mavs? i thought he was supposed to make an announcement today? no news. is this the pipe dream of some mavs fan/internet writer?


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously Finley is the better player, but the key to beating the Lakers or Spurs is to stop Shaq and Duncan. And Brad Miller obviously does a better job of that than Michael Finley. The Mavs can shoot and drive, with or without Finley. The addition of Rashard Lewis appears to make Finley expendable, don't you think?


that was the plan about 2 years ago, but now everyone and their grandmas know that you cant stop shaq, heck... you cant even slow him down, the best way to beat shaq so far is to run run and run, just get him tired and make him play defense, brad miller is slower then shaq and dosent have the skills needed to make daddy play defense, brad would just be shaqs personal "bow-bag" where he can drop the "bows" on brad miller 2 more times a year with miller in the western conference

and no, lewis dosent make finley expendable, finley plays great defense and is great with the dribble penetration which actually _compliments_ lewis's game


----------



## shroombal

That's whut i've been saying. If you watched the finals, Shaq wuz getting beaten down the court by Todd Maculloch. Some times, Shaq didn't even bother to run down the court.

So the Mavs need Lafrentz to run and spread the floor. Cuz you kno Lafrentz can shoot, and if Shaq doesn't guard him, then lafrentz will shoot it. 

If guyz like Dikembe, and Divac can't stop Shaq, do u really expect Brad Miller to do it????


----------



## c_dog

I would hate to see Finley go. He's my favorite player in the Mavs. I think the Mavs should forget about trying to stop Shaq. It's true that nobody can stop Shaq. The Mavs' best chance of winning is to outscore the Lakers, and make them run.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> DUDE! What in the hell are you TALKING ABOUT? Settle down, Beavis! Not even Ron Mercer HIMSELF thinks that he can hold Michael Finley's jock!
> 
> C'mon, fellas. It's great to root for your team and all, but dear lord, be reasonable.


I agree alot, alot of people have their players ranked so high, that I think that aloe of people assume that Shaq at this point is truly attainable. It's funny the first time, but sad, and then annoying.

-Petey


----------



## Saint Baller

WHOA! Why didn't this go down?


----------



## Dre

Dont remember :whoknows:. Would he really be necessary though? With him we probably don't draft Josh Howard.


----------



## edwardcyh

Whoever bumped this thread....... :banned: 

Man... I got a big head rush when I saw the title.... then I saw the date.

:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Saint Baller

But still, that'd been a good signing.


----------



## t1no

Saint Baller said:


> But still, that'd been a good signing.


:lol:


----------



## Seed

edwardcyh said:


> Whoever bumped this thread....... :banned:
> 
> Man... I got a big head rush when I saw the title.... then I saw the date.
> 
> :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


seriously, I went wtf?!?!


----------



## Saint Baller

lol, I'm sorry. ha.


----------



## LineOFire

Wow. I nearly had a heart attack. :lol:


----------



## Husstla

I read the title from the main forum and I was like wtf...and I came in here and was like wtf again


----------



## croco

:curse:


----------



## Dissonance

One clue that should give it away... The word "SIGN" in the title. Rashard Lewis is not a FA. He would have had to be traded. 


Good looking out guys :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Saint Baller said:


> WHOA! Why didn't this go down?



If I remember correctly, he was just using us and Houston as leveragee against Seattle to get more money...he never wanted to come here...


----------



## Dre

Dissonance19 said:


> One clue that should give it away... The word "SIGN" in the title. Rashard Lewis is not a FA. He would have had to be traded.
> 
> 
> Good looking out guys :biggrin: j/k


Exactly. It was either that, or Cuban was looking to get a massive tampering fine.


----------



## edwardcyh

Here is an idea:

We keep bumping this thread for no apparent reason just to confuse other people....

:lol:


----------



## Dre

edwardcyh said:


> Here is an idea:
> 
> We keep bumping this thread for no apparent reason just to confuse other people....
> 
> :lol:


Let's bump it all summer and sticky it next time he becomes a FA.


----------



## melo4life

bump :lol:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: If Lewis comes to town, does that mean that Finley will LEAVE town?*



robyg1974 said:


> 1) Finley and Avery Johnson (two more years left on his deal) to the Hawks; Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Alan Henderson (THREE more years left on HIS deal) to the Mavs. Hawks trim $2.5 mil off their 2002-03 payroll, which MIGHT get them out of luxury tax territory. Finley gives them their solution at SG. Maybe they can somehow trade for a PF replacement?
> 
> 2) Finley and Avery Johnson to the Pacers; Brad Miller, Austin Croshere, and Ron Mercer to the Mavs. Pacers trim $1.8 mil off their 2002-03 payroll and FINALLY unload the contract of Croshere. Brad Miller is a CENTER, which means he'll get a LOT OF MONEY next summer. Do the Pacers REALLY want to give this guy, say, 6 years $50 million? BRAD MILLER?


Yah lets trade that Avery Johnson guy. The Austin Croshere kid will be lights out in Dallas, given that he'll be coached well.


----------



## Ninjatune

Successfully confused the F out of me.


----------



## The Future7

OMFG...dont do this. I was about to check if Seatle released him, then I saw 2002


----------



## VeN

Husstla said:


> I read the title from the main forum and I was like wtf...and I came in here and was like wtf again


rofl me too


----------

